# Find of the Day: Pristine, Low Mile 91 TQW 20V For Sale in PA



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Found this for sale. It's not cheap, but it's rare that they are found in this condition and unmolested.

We just ran it as a find of the day here: http://fourtitude.com/news/vintage-...-200-turbo-quattro-avant-in-conschohocken-pa/


----------



## BrentVWAudi (Jul 12, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Found this for sale. It's not cheap, but it's rare that they are found in this condition and unmolested.
> 
> We just ran it as a find of the day here: http://fourtitude.com/news/vintage-...-200-turbo-quattro-avant-in-conschohocken-pa/



What a beauty! I had a 91 100 Sedan that I wanted to keep forever! Only drove it on the weekend. Some freaking drunk hit me head on when I was going up an on ramp on 85 South in Atlanta at about 2 AM on a Sunday morning. He realized that he was going the wrong way and thought he would be less suspicious of drunk driving if he turned his lights off! I never saw him coming. Luckily a cop was right behind me and saw the whole ordeal. Made me so sick! The Audi did just what it was supposed to do and kept me and my passengers safe. 

I miss that car so much! This happened in 2005. It only had 46,000 miles on it! 

Brent


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Not surprisingly the Selden Motors site lists the car as sold...

Conshocken isn't far from me. I would've loved to have taken a look. 

Never mind me...just realized the original post was from August.


----------

